# [Update II] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 nun auch als WHQL )



## Bandicoot (19. September 2014)

Hallo Community,

Nvidia hat auf der Game24 die neuen Geforce 900 Karten präsentiert und gleich den neuen Treiber 344.11 WHQL Online gestellt.

*[UPDATE]* _
Nun haben die Californierer auch einen Treiber veröffentlicht der, nur die GTX 900 Serie Unterstützt, den 344.16 Beta, Neuerungen zum 344.11 WHQL gibt es auf den ersten Blick keine. 
Vermutlich ein etwas optimierter 344.11 speziell für die 900er._
*[Update II]* 
*Mittlerweile ist der Treiber zertifiziert worden und steht nicht mehr als Beta in der Downloadliste von Nvidia.
Der 344.16 WHQL ist immer noch, nur für die GTX 970 bzw. GTX 980 zuständig! 
**Der Link zum Download ist am Ende des Artikels beigefügt.
*
Die größe Neuerung ist natürlich die Unterstützung der Geforce GTX 970 & GTX 980. 
Es gibt neue 3D und SLI Profile sowie eine "Dynamische umgesetzte Super Resolution" für eine verbesserte Bildqualität in Spielen
Bedienelemente hierfür befinden sich in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung  unter den 3D Einstellungen.
Es gibt eine neuen PhysX Treiber den 9.14.0702 und Geforce Experience bekommt auch ein Update!
Hab den Treiber grade Installiert und Berichte wenn es irgendwo Probleme gibt.   

Den Test zur neuen Maxwell GPU gibts auf der Main. 
GTX 970 und GTX 980 im Test - Maxwell-Höhenflug

Hier eine Übersicht der Änderungen:


*Added support for GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 GPUs*
- These GPUs are from the second generation Maxwell architecture, and  provide exceptional power efficiency and performance per watt
*3D Stereo - NVIDIA Control Panel*
- Added 3D Compatibility mode with separate ratings information
*Surround - NVIDIA Control Panel*
- Added support for up to 5 displays
- Added support for G-SYNC displays
*NVIDIA G-SYNC*
- Added support for cloned G-SYNC displays as well as cloned G-SYNC/non-G-SYNC displays
- Added support for G-SYNC displays in a Surround configuration
*NVIDIA Miracast*
- Enabled NVIDIA Miracast on Windows (8.1 and later) PCs
- NVIDIA Miracast streams video and graphics over Wi-Fi to Miracast displays
_Supports Maxwell and later generation of GPUs_
*Dynamic Super Resolution*
- Implemented Dynamic Super Resolution for improved image quality in games
- Dynamic Super Resolution produces smoother images by rendering a game  at a higher resolution and then downscaling it to the native resolution  of the display using advanced filtering Controls are available on the  NVIDIA Control Panel->Manage3D Settings page.
*Application Profiles*
Added or updated the following profiles:
○ Alien: Isolation
○ Borderlands The Pre-Sequel
○ Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2
○ Dead Rising 3 - _SLI disabled_
○ Divinity: Original Sin
○ Dragon Age: Inquisition
○ F1 2014
○ Gauntlet - _SLI disabled_
○ GRID Autosport
○ IL-2: Sturmovik: Battle of Stalingrad
○ Metro Redux
○ Sid Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth
○ Skyforge
○ Strife - _SLI disable_
○ TitanFall
*3D Vision Profiles*
Added or updated the following profiles:
○ Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel - _rated as Fair_
○ Dead Rising 3 - _Not recommended_
○ F1 2014 - _rated as Good_
○ GRID Autosport - _rated as Excellent_
○ Strife - _rated as Fair_
*3D Compatibility Mode Support*
Support for 3D Compatibility Mode has been added for the following games:
○ Assassin’s Creed: Freedom City - _rated as Excellent_
○ Halo: Spartan Assault - _rated as Excellent_
○ Murdered Soul Suspect - _rated as Excellent_
○ Sniper Elite 3 - _rated as Excellent_
_Unterstützte Grafikkarte:_


*GeForce 900 Series:*
GeForce GTX 980, GeForce GTX 970

*GeForce 700 Series:*GeForce  GTX TITAN Z, GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX  780 Ti, GeForce GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX  760 Ti (OEM), GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745,  GeForce GT 740, GeForce GT 730, GeForce GT 720

*GeForce 600 Series:*GeForce  GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX 670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce  GTX 660, GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST, GeForce GTX 650 Ti, GeForce GTX 650,  GeForce GTX 645, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT 630, GeForce  GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

*GeForce 500 Series:*GeForce  GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce  GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti,  GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510

*GeForce 400 Series:*GeForce  GTX 480, GeForce GTX 470, GeForce GTX 465, GeForce GTX 460 SE v2,  GeForce GTX 460 SE, GeForce GTX 460, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440,  GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420

*ION (Desktops):*ION

*ION LE (Desktops):*ION LE

*Download Links: *

*Nvidia:* NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce 344.11 Driver WHQL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[Update II] Nvidia Geforce 344.16 WHQL (GTX 900 Serie Only)*:NVIDIA DRIVERS GeForce-Treiber 344.16 WHQL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Guru3D:* GeForce 344.11 WHQL Driver Download

*Videocardz:* Nvidia GeForce 344.11 WHQL - NVIDIA GeForce Drivers - VideoCardz Forums
*
Quelle:* Marktführer für Visual Computing | Grafikprozessoren und Chips | NVIDIA

mfg: Bandicoot

PS: 
Die ersten GTX 980 sind schon im Preisvergleich gelistet und die Palit auch schon lagernd ! Palit GeForce GTX 980, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X980015G2F) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch Alternate & Co aben schon einige GTX970/980 lagernd gelistet. NVIDIA GeForce GTX Gaming PCIe Grafikkarten kaufen | ALTERNATE


----------



## aloha84 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*



> *Dynamic Super Resolution*
> - Implemented Dynamic Super Resolution for improved image quality in games
> - Dynamic Super Resolution produces smoother images by rendering a game   at a higher resolution and then downscaling it to the native resolution   of the display using advanced filtering Controls are available on the   NVIDIA Control Panel->Manage3D Settings page.



Ist es dort vielleicht schon für die Vorgängermodelle implementiert, das wäre zu g0il! (steht ja nicht explizit für GTX9xx Karten)


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Geforce Experience Update ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

@aloha84 
Das weis ich leider nicht genau, allerdings seh ich grade das sie den 3D Bewertungs Index für Spiele Übersichtlicher gestaltet haben. Ein neuer PhysX Treiber ist auch dabei der 9.14.0702
Hab das mal zur News hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bennz (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

der physx Treiber ist schon über einen Monat alt


----------



## Bandicoot (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Richtig aber bisher nur einzeln erhältlich! Es gibt auch Update Faule


----------



## marvinj (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 344.11 WHQL Download für Geforce GTX 980 und GTX 970
Da hat PCGH auch eine News zu verfasst , allerdings 2 Stunden nach dir


----------



## maikwars (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Juhu!! Kanns ja losghen


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Kann den schon einer Berichten ob der Treiber mehr Performance gibt als der 340.52 ?


----------



## Spider1808 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Habe den jetzt auch mal installiert. Warum weis ich zwar nicht, da nicht mehr gezockt wird, aber egal, wird schon für irgend etwas nützlich sein .


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Kennt wer schon die Neuerung Namens "Virtual Reality pre-rendered frames" und was diese bewirkt ?


----------



## Bandicoot (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Die Technik nützt dir nur in Kombination mit einer VR Brille was. Hier kannst du mal schauen!

NVIDIA Maxwell GPUs: The Best Graphics Cards For Virtual Reality Gaming | GeForce

Bei videocardz.com stapel sich grade die Bilder aller Hersteller Designs der neuen GTX Serie! 

http://videocardz.com/


----------



## Bandicoot (19. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*



marvinj schrieb:


> Nvidia Geforce-Treiber 344.11 WHQL Download für Geforce GTX 980 und GTX 970
> Da hat PCGH auch eine News zu verfasst , allerdings 2 Stunden nach dir



Ich glaube deshalb gibt es die News überhaupt!  Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Invisiblo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Warum gibt es keine 800er Serie?


----------



## marvinj (20. September 2014)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine 800er Serie?




Aus Marketinggründen. Eine 900 Serie suggeriert dem Kunden angeblich, etwas höherwertiges gekauft zu haben....
Naja ggf gibt es noch abgespekte Karten, die dann als 800 vermarktet werden.


----------



## donma08 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*

Quatsch, die Notebook Karten sind die 800er Serie! Den Sprung gabs damals bei der 300 auch.


----------



## claudius1988 (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

....und die ersten Probleme:
22 september 2014
Latest NVidia drivers display error message. You may ignore it or uninstall GeForce Experience software. Games which i modified do not use that function, so i'm not in a hurry to implement it.
Boris Vorontsov


----------



## Bandicoot (22. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*



claudius1988 schrieb:


> ....und die ersten Probleme:
> 22 september 2014
> Latest NVidia drivers display error message. You may ignore it or uninstall GeForce Experience software. Games which i modified do not use that function, so i'm not in a hurry to implement it.
> Boris Vorontsov


 
Klingt nach selbstgemachten Problemen,_ "Games which i modified do not use that function" _Bei spielen mit Mods kommt sowas vor.


----------



## Disneyfreund (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

Nun wird es endlich mal zeit den 331.82 vom 11.11.2013 endlich zu ersetzen

Für meine GTX 660 Ti.

EDIT:

344.11 ist installiert und bei Anno 2070 im Speedmodus also Beschleunigung 1 bis 2 FPS habe ich statt 23 jetzt 24-25.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

@Invisiblo

Weil die Notebookchips so bezeichnet wurden.


----------



## Disneyfreund (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

Jetzt freue ich mich gleich doppelt.

Seit der Installation habe ich keinen Windows Hänger mehr beim Start und die Browser Fenster öffnen schneller und Spiele Starten schneller.

Vorher durfte ich immer trotz SSD auf 1 Min wartezeit einstellen mit den alten Treiber, bis Windows voll gestartet war.
Jetzt keine 5 Sek 

Also hatte ich fast 1 Jahr lang einen fehlerhaften Treiber drauf ohne es zu wissen


----------



## Bandicoot (23. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

Du bistn Held, warum kommen den wohl neue Treiber raus ! Nicht nur wegen neuen Grafikkarten


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*

Der 344.16 läuft übrigens auch super auf Kepler Karten ^^


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (24. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen! (344.16 Beta für GTX 900 erschienen)*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Der 344.16 läuft übrigens auch super auf Kepler Karten ^^


 Und wie?


----------



## Bandicoot (25. September 2014)

Indem man die nv_dispi.inf Editiert und die nicht Unterstützten Grafikkarten nachträgt. Somit kennt der Treiber diese und lässt sich installieren. 
Oder einfacher, kopiere die nv_dispi.inf vom 344.11 in den 344.16, ändere ihn in nv_disp.inf und ersetze die Original Datei des 344.16. Schon läuft er!
Sinnvoll ist das Dieses mal nicht, da wahrscheinlich nur Optimierungen für die GTX 900er Serie vorgenommen wurden. 
Der Rest ist identisch zum 344.11 WHQL sein.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2014)

?? Hab in einfach installiert und gut ist 

Musst weder was editieren noch ändern.


----------



## Bandicoot (25. September 2014)

Also ich bekomm ne Fehlermeldung wenn das Setup die kompatibilität Prüft wird. Hab auch ne GTX 680.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*



aloha84 schrieb:


> DSR
> Ist es dort vielleicht schon für die Vorgängermodelle implementiert, das wäre zu g0il! (steht ja nicht explizit für GTX9xx Karten)



Das wird wohl aus Vermarktungs technischen gründen nicht passieren. 
Denn damit hätte Nvidia ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal weniger auf dem Konto der neuen Karten, somit auch weniger verkaufte neue Karten.
Denn dann würden viele bei einer 780 oder 780Ti bleiben und nicht updaten.
Bin gespannt, ob es der Nvidia Inspector regeln wird


----------



## AlphaSec (25. September 2014)

*AW: Nvidia Geforce 344.11 WHQL erschienen!*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Das wird wohl aus Vermarktungs technischen gründen nicht passieren.
> Denn damit hätte Nvidia ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal weniger auf dem Konto der neuen Karten, somit auch weniger verkaufte neue Karten.
> Denn dann würden viele bei einer 780 oder 780Ti bleiben und nicht updaten.
> Bin gespannt, ob es der Nvidia Inspector regeln wird


 
Laut MauelG von NVIDIA wird es für Kepler kommen. Zitat:

Were excited to have DSR available on GeForce GPUs. This brand new technology has been initially focused on Maxwell GPUs and will be available on Kepler GPUs as soon as testing completes. Look for this support in an upcoming Game Ready driver.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. September 2014)

Dann sind sie schneller als gedacht. Das kann ich nicht ganz noch voll ziehen. 
An ihrer Stelle würde ich das ganze später nachreichen (ca.2 Monate)
Denke dann würden mehr 970 oder 980er verkauft werden vor Weihnachten.
Wenn DSR auf eine 780Ti kommt werden viele nicht wechseln.
Oder eben doch, wenn sie merken das die 3GB VRAM zu wenig sind 

Abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## aloha84 (25. September 2014)

Naja.....wieviele beabsichtigen denn wirklich von einer 780(ti) zu wechseln, die Zahl ist sehr überschaubar.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2014)

Naja ich hab DS mit 2GB betrieben was auch ging. Kommt halt auf das Spiel und die Einstellungen an.  3GB sollten da auch reichen.


----------



## netrix (25. September 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> *NVIDIA Miracast*
> - Enabled NVIDIA Miracast on Windows (8.1 and later) PCs
> - NVIDIA Miracast streams video and graphics over Wi-Fi to Miracast displays
> _Supports Maxwell and later generation of GPUs
> _


Sehe ich das richtig das man sich das sparen kann wenn man keine 970 oder 980er Karte besitzt? Oder für was gilt die Aussage mit dem Maxwell Support (Wenn Miracast doch Teil des OS ist??)


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (25. September 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm ne Fehlermeldung wenn das Setup die kompatibilität Prüft wird. Hab auch ne GTX 680.


 
Modded Inf (falls vonnöten).


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. September 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> ?? Hab in einfach installiert und gut ist
> 
> Musst weder was editieren noch ändern.





Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Modded Inf (falls vonnöten).


Ist diese Inf von dir?

Selbst mit einer geänderten nv_displyi.inf erhalte ich bei der Installation vom Grafiktreiber eine Fehlermeldung. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei dir der 344.16 wirklich läuft. 

Würde mich nur interessieren ob wie der Treiber im Unterschied zum 344.11 mit der 670 läuft. 
Einen Test ist es ja wert =D

LG EDDIE


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2014)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ist diese Inf von dir?
> 
> Selbst mit einer geänderten nv_displyi.inf erhalte ich bei der Installation vom Grafiktreiber eine Fehlermeldung.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei dir der 344.16 wirklich läuft.



Nein, nicht von mir, aber die Inf funktioniert definitiv, wenn man sich die internationale Version des 344.16 in der 64-bit Version herunter lädt und installiert, für die rein englischsprachige ist sie nicht geeignet - hätte ich allerdings dazuschreiben sollen, sorry!

Läuft bei mir, siehe Screenshot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

Auch in games getstest?
Weil bei deinem link der geht ja zur nv seite, und da steht jetzt mitlerweile explizit für 970/980


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. September 2014)

Ja, natürlich auch in Games getestet: Batman: Arkham Origins, Diablo III: RoS, Path of Exile, Skyrim und Ultra Street Fighter IV, läuft hier alles tadellose. Und klar gibt CB nur die 970/980 an, soll ja offiziell nur für diese Modelle sein, im Kern bleibt es ein 344.11 mit Fixes. Man muss ihn nicht installieren, es ist reine Spielerei und "Ich-kann-es-aber-dennoch".


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

Jane ich spiele auch gern an sowas rum 
Wollt blosma fragn... Der wit
Rd heud abnd gleichma draufgeprügelt


----------



## Bandicoot (26. September 2014)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Modded Inf (falls vonnöten).


 
Danke, geht aber auch mit der inf vom 344.11 aber ist nicht notwendig für Kepler Karten!
Hab ich bei AW #25 schon beschrieben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. September 2014)

Hat jemand schon versucht den Treiber so um zu schreiben das z.b. eine GTX 780 als GTX 980 angezeigt wird ? Vielleicht könnte dann DSR auch auf Kepler funktionieren wenn es den wirklich nur Software ist.


----------



## Defenz0r (27. September 2014)

Ne, DSR funktioniert auf Kepler noch nicht (GTX 770)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, weswegen mich mein GeForce Experience ständig nervt. 

DSR ist aber schon geil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Oktober 2014)

DSR ist das beste Feature seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Oktober 2014)

Auf meiner GTX580 3GB hat der 344.11 leider dafür gesorgt dass mir BF4 beim Start sofort abgesoffen ist, eine Version zurück und alles geht wieder...


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Oktober 2014)

Also funzt bei mir perfekt ...
Mit ddem treibervorg@nger hatn meine karten prob, waren immer auf turbotakt... Mit dem neuen taktn se wieder runter

Auch l@uft alles butterweich


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2014)

Einfach warten bis DSR auf die Kepler Karten kommt  Das ist bei mir kein Grund auf ne Maxwell um zurüsten.
Zudem... Für was ne Maxwell wenn ich eine 780 ti habe die nur 1,06V für 1200MHz braucht


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

Eingebautes Downscaling? Do want <3


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2014)

Neuen Treiber und zwar den 344.11 direkt installiert für meine GTX 660 Ti.

Danke für die News

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. Oktober 2014)

So:

Diesen Monat soll noch der neue Treiber erscheinen mit dem dann auch DSR bei Kepler möglich sein wird.
Geht eigentlich recht fix


----------



## CSOger (22. Oktober 2014)

Der 344.48 WHQL ist erschienen.

Release Notes:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.48/344.48-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

Download:
http://www.nvidia.de/download/driverResults.aspx/78900/de


----------

